# Advertisement Issue - Doba.com



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 2, 2010)

I was doing some 'independant' testing today since I'm bored and I've never seen the issues folks are seeing with the popups and A/V blocking pdfs and other files.

While messing aorund I noticed when I clicked on the Doba ad on accident it sent me to some sort of doba clone site.

When I tried to close the tab in IE, it displayed a popup telling me I was missing a great deal and to click cancel on the next popup.

I 'x''d out of the popup and I was able to close the tab as normal.

I've clicked on the other ads out of curiousity including the eHarmony, Camp store and Brighthouse ones without issue.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information. We will fwd to huddler


----------

